# Seats for a 87 300 2 seater



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright the seats I have in my 300 are rediculous. They have chunks taken out of them I can see the steel reinforcement in it. I need to know where can I buy racing seats for it?

What would you suggest?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright the seats I have in my 300 are rediculous. They have chunks taken out of them I can see the steel reinforcement in it. I need to know where can I buy racing seats for it?
> 
> What would you suggest?


Are you looking to buy over the internet or a store near you? If it's a store near you I would suggest Yahoo.com and look in their yellow pages.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

k man thanks I'll give it a try


----------

